
Show HN: Create an IoT Environmental Sensor with NodeMCU and Lua - alexellisuk
https://blog.alexellis.io/iot-nodemcu-sensor-bme280/
======
mart187
Did a similar thing. MQTT broker and small node server to include current
values. It's not generalized and tuned, but could be a nice starting point.
[https://github.com/martinlechner1/raspberry-node-
mqtt](https://github.com/martinlechner1/raspberry-node-mqtt)

~~~
alexellisuk
That looks awesome too. I used InfluxDB with my Raspberry Pi variant and
plotted the data in graphs - [https://blog.alexellis.io/environmental-
monitoring-dashboard...](https://blog.alexellis.io/environmental-monitoring-
dashboard/)

This can be combined with the NodeMCU units which I think are better suited
for low-powered data-logging than the RPi.

------
joshu
Super useful.

Have you worked out how to run for a long time from a smallish battery?

~~~
alexellisuk
I'm running 4 of these sensors right now and I am just using the small free-
gift type of USB power packs. They are lasting several days without using deep
sleep optimizations.

In the next post I'll show how to aggregate the data into InfluxDB for
charting.

